# next shows in Wilkes-Barre & Philly



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I cannot access the info on Bodnarchuks mr.Coney regarding the nest shows in Philly & wilkes-Barre etc. I Just get a sign-in form to register. ANy info on these shows ?

Neal :dude:


----------

